# Jasper Knightstone / camethedawn



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

This 50 something year old man for some reason has been obsessed with me for a while and now I just saw them have a discussion about this site with washed up hack Margaret Pless in another thread, so fuck it, time to give them a thread at last. That's the crazy thing about covering this kind of shit. A lot of these same people are connected together in some way or they're friends of a friend of a lolcow that we already cover.

Originally discussed in the Jenny McDermott thread and then crossposted to the Kiwi Farms review thread.







As you can see, I am surprised this loon hasn't come in contact with red3blog yet. I get that kind of feeling looking at his comments and tweets. He is also a prolific tweeter himself and is another sad individual that spends a lot of their time whining and bitching a ton nearly all day everyday on Twitter.

This is some of the other shit we know about him. Thank you, @Chemical snorfare and many others for their contributions.
_
H/T to @DementedCupcake for this

https://www.facebook.com/camethe.dawn?fref=ts

However he seems to have taken the name Jasper Knightstone from this website.







Someone with better maths skills than me might be able to work out his month and year of birth from it tho?_

YouTube commentator Sargon of Akkad really rustles his jimmies even though I'm sure that he's blocked this nut at this point.














From here:

https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=fromamethedawnxp @sargon_of_akkad&src=typd

Here's his attempt at trying to make fun of #TheTriggering hashtag. He doesn't come across as badly as red3blog did but I still found it cringeworthy the way he did it.






This is what prompted me to give this guy his own thread. Look at how he's trying to kiss Sarah Nyberg and Margaret Pless's asses this way. Jesus Christ.


http://archive.md/ki8Y7

Credit goes to @Charles A. Woodward for finding this and posting it in the other thread.

here is the whole thing http://archive.md/MiJhi

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/screenshot-archive-is-2016-03-10-08-43-00-png.76989/

LOL privileged daddy's little girl, pedo and frustrated woman trapped in middle aged man's body passing their judgement on the site that is more credible news source that dailykos will ever be.

It just gets worse.

Google+ page: https://plus.google.com/112493832697456035284
http://archive.md/umWNA

Chemical said you could find pictures of sexualized robot women on his Google+ page if you look well enough. I'm in the process of finding some myself to add to this OP from his page but it's out there. Just drop them here in the thread because this was plenty to try to get all into one thing.

I also couldn't fit much into the title but that's what I'm going with for now.


----------



## Null (Mar 10, 2016)

"ah, kiwifarms - which oddly has nothing to do with new Zealand or farming, but something much nastier."

yeah, it's about you people. pretty nasty, right?

(+1 random_txt btw)


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

As has been covered in other threads, he is also a huge fanboy of Apple PCs and can't stand PCs. PCs themselves set him off. 

http://archive.md/kwzEb


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Mar 10, 2016)

interesting exchange and instructions to Kevin Logan how to use archive.md

http://archive.md/Tg4Xz


----------



## Mostly Useless (Mar 10, 2016)

His twitter is giving me a headache.

God, the baby steps of him using the archive is just painful. Watching with interest.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

Type robot and camethedawn in Google and you'll find shit like this. It's his little fembot fetish.

http://archive.md/QuOY8

It's a ton of posts but this is just the first one from it.


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok I just checked his g+ page and found that he censures non nude drawings. I get the feeling he feels uncomfortable in public when he see women in tight fitting clothes.


Spoiler: Censured













Spoiler: Original













Spoiler: Censured













Spoiler: Original











Came the dawn thinks males are deformed females.


----------



## Mostly Useless (Mar 10, 2016)

Ausyarr said:


> Ok I just checked his g+ page and found that he censures non nude drawings. I get the feeling he feels uncomfortable in public when he see women in tight fitting clothes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Censured
> ...



That's... an odd attention to detail for someone who's a male feminist. I've never seen anything like this in any of these sort of circles. Is there more of these hack censorship jobs?


----------



## Ruin (Mar 10, 2016)

#Triggered.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Mar 10, 2016)

Ausyarr said:


> Ok I just checked his g+ page and found that he censures non nude drawings. I get the feeling he feels uncomfortable in public when he see women in tight fitting clothes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Censured
> ...


 he's pretty afraid of women's bodies.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

These are the rest of his tweets related to #TheTriggering.

http://archive.md/I8EX5


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 10, 2016)

Margaret Pless said:
			
		

> u go 2 kiwi b/c ur afraid baph jocks will steal ur lunch money



Based Null literally stole 12k from 8ch. That's a lot of cafeteria meatloaf tbh fam.


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 10, 2016)

Mostly Useless said:


> That's... an odd attention to detail for someone who's a male feminist. I've never seen anything like this in any of these sort of circles. Is there more of these hack censorship jobs?



Turns out people are creating art wrong. I guess not enough wires and amputations. 


Spoiler


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

We can't forget this gem. He's thirsty for both me and Jennay and thinks I suck. 
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/screenshot-www-youtube-com-2016-02-28-20-57-15-png.75409/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/screenshot-www-youtube-com-2016-02-28-20-59-16-png.75410/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/screenshot-www-youtube-com-2016-02-28-21-00-36-png.75411/


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Mar 10, 2016)

he is member of quitter.is https://archive.md/7JkmK



 

https://archive.md/3swGa



Spoiler



https://archive.md/3swGa/a0714939f6a60f462fcca90aed5d65901c2c07a0/scr.png


----------



## Tranhuviya (Mar 10, 2016)

Ausyarr said:


> Turns out people are creating art wrong. I guess not enough wires and amputations.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


>objectifying women's bodies
>the artist is a woman


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 10, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> >objectifying women's bodies
> >is a woman



Actually is a 50 yr old guy, just likes to bait people into thinking hes female so he can OMG how dare you misgender me mysoggyneest.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

@yawning sneasel found his LiveLeak and Storify accounts.

http://forums.liveleak.com/showthread.php?t=107779

http://archive.md/9a5et

He's got a bigger footprint than I thought.










https://storify.com/camethedawnxp

http://archive.md/1gZ0U


----------



## DementedCupcake (Mar 10, 2016)

Did some "math" and some brain teaser stuffs on the whole "Baron Jasper Knightstone" thing.  Now please remember, this is only accurate IF he provided the proper information.
-At the time he came up with the name, the last digit of his age was 4 and the name started showing up around 2014
-The first letter of his first name is K
-The last digit of his birth year is 8
-His birth month is March

Camethedawn's quitter (twitter ripoff) account:
https://quitter.is/camethedawnxp

A thread on reddit's Kotaku in Action on him:
https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...ethedawn_bragging_about_getting_ggers_banned/

Camethedawn's storify page:
https://storify.com/camethedawnxp

An article about them by Datechguy:
http://datechguyblog.com/2016/02/24/the-left-camethedawn-the-laughter-and-the-pity/

For anyone who wants to delve into the horrors of his Twitter, enjoy this link from tweetsave and tweettunnel:
https://tweetsave.com/camethedawnxp
http://tweettunnel.com/camethedawnxp

Apparently they were at one time on the Live Leak forums, and they had to *sniff* close their YouTube account because of threats:
http://forums.liveleak.com/showthread.php?t=107779

Some archived stuff someone already saved for us:
http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/camethedawnxp

Their klear.com profile:
http://klear.com/profile/camethedawnxp

Their archive.org account:
https://archive.org/details/@camethedawnxp

The weird shit you find when you image search his handle (camethedawnxp):
http://bit.ly/1SCoE6h

An "article" he helped write:
http://www.endmisogyny.org/think-in...s-real-lives-think-again-it-can-bankrupt-her/

A mention on the gamergate wikia of them claiming to be the one behind the bans of people like Mykeru and Jordan Owen:
http://gamergate.wikia.com/wiki/Twitter
https://archive.md/iyrz4

Lol, they're on an "sjw" block bot (as in it blocks sjws):
https://pastehistory.com/?id=LH4x4dJj

Alternate YouTube and G+ accounts:
https://plus.google.com/108633933805596502416/posts
https://www.youtube.com/user/AMurderOfCrows9987

Based on this:





They seem to pop up in the comments of the articles over on The Femitheist:
http://www.femitheist.net/2014/12/paul-elam-loses-plot-with-eric-garner.html
(For those not in the know, The Femitheist aka Krista Milburn is a troll who for a long time went around making comments about forcing castration on men, killing most of the male population, and other things that you just have to scratch your head at.)

He decides to break out BOTH profiles to respond to something Krista Milburn posts (and +1s his own comments too!):

Some stuff from other threads moved here:


Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/hvUYag2.png
http://i.imgur.com/iK6AUdg.png



EDIT:  Yawning beat me to posting the Live Leak stuff


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

He continues off with the Leigh Alexander thing. I don't know that much it but might be something he spergs about plenty.






@Werner Heisenberg, do you still have all the stuff proving that this guy fucks around on his employer's PC and doesn't have one himself? That would be great for here too.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 10, 2016)

Ausyarr said:


> Ok I just checked his g+ page and found that he censures non nude drawings. I get the feeling he feels uncomfortable in public when he see women in tight fitting clothes.



Anyone who does this has some serious mental issues.

I would also bet some incredibly creepy secret fetishes.  I wonder how far down that robot fetish goes.

I think he may be terrified of flesh and blood women which is why he literally objectifies them by turning them into machines that can be controlled and then mutilates those.

Pretty fucked up guy.


----------



## kcbbq (Mar 10, 2016)

You can almost smell this guy's spot on the spectrum through the text.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

Some old content from January but worth sharing. Deborah Hitchens also has a thread here and I see that she's been active. 







@Ausyarr if you got any more, please drop it all here. 

What he's talking about in the OP about this site "abetting hate mobs to destroy a U.S. business" goes all the way back to my old thread from nearly 5 months ago. 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jenni...-sjws-with-a-hateboner-for-thunderf00t.13452/

These clowns are still hung up about that and have never gotten over it. Seriously.

Was this also linked yet?

https://iotwreport.com/stupid-evil-or-both/


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2016)

He's always blaming his incompetence on Google, YouTube, or his computer


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2016)

A couple of his previous user names.

The Black Skytrain,
An Unkindness of Ravens
Edit: another one - The Midnight Sun












Spoiler: The Midnight Sun


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 10, 2016)

Gotta love it when people use the same username for all their accounts.

Oh, and I'd love to see what "Jasper"'s reaction would be like if he ever found out that he's got a thread here. I personally can see the following:
- Makes an account under the same CometheDawn username.
- Bitches about the site with Sarah Butts (love it when there's an overlap in lolcow) on twitter.
- Continues to jack of to fembot porn while screaming bullshit.


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Mar 10, 2016)

Doesn't he know that sexbots are problematic?
https://archive.md/HXxTA


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> These clowns are still hung up about that and have never gotten over it. Seriously.



One of my absolute favorite things is when a lolcow gets hung up on some thing that happened ages ago, to the point they bring it up again, sometimes years later, still mad about it.  And you have to refresh your recollection because you forgot that.  And you know they've been sullenly nursing this grudge for years.

It's like a fine, aged wine.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 10, 2016)

Ausyarr said:


> Ok I just checked his g+ page and found that he censures non nude drawings. I get the feeling he feels uncomfortable in public when he see women in tight fitting clothes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Censured
> ...



Ah, yes, Alexstrasza from _World of Warcraft, _the Fanservice Dragon-Girl of the _Wrath of the Lich King_ expansion.  Now the question is, did he just randomly _find_ this image, or is he one of those "gamers" he claims are dead?



AnOminous said:


> One of my absolute favorite things is when a lolcow gets hung up on some thing that happened ages ago, to the point they bring it up again, sometimes years later, still mad about it.  And you have to refresh your recollection because you forgot that.  And you know they've been sullenly nursing this grudge for years.
> 
> It's like a fine, aged wine.



Well, they have nothing else in their lives, so what else are they going to do?


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Mar 10, 2016)

FB posts he commented on http://archive.md/qJunZ
FB photos he liked https://archive.md/zglll
FB photos he commented on https://archive.md/VUawf

lol he was friends with this guy that thinks earth is flat https://archive.md/8hhi5 (cow in his own right)






until guy started to claim that Serena was he not she https://archive.md/zvxtv



Spoiler: long









he shared movie list with this guy


Spoiler: movie list









more of his Apple spazzing https://archive.md/6edXS


----------



## Portajohn (Mar 10, 2016)

CameTheDawn wrote a 7500+ word rambling screed defending Sarah Nyberg last September, then deleted it several days later. He also seems to have deleted all his tweets to the "VIOLATION" account he whines about in that twitlonger piece, but VIOLATION's side of the conversation is still available.

Apparently CameTheDawn was so butthurt about the exchange that he felt the need to cry about it two weeks later.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2016)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> FB posts he commented on http://archive.md/qJunZ
> FB photos he liked https://archive.md/zglll
> FB photos he commented on https://archive.md/VUawf
> 
> ...



Forced to use his employer's computer by day, no internet (or even cable TV) at home.


----------



## Lorento (Mar 10, 2016)

Spoiler: Zeus did 9/11 or something



The past looks about as bleak as the future in my view...History repeats itself...
This is a post of some of the things I've discovered in my research of ancient myths and systems of worship: The elevation of the male by the denigration and destruction of the female.
We must eliminate everything that elevates the male and denigrates the female especially the worship of male gods as that has led to chaos and destruction and suffering...

*from a conversation on facebook Thursday February 4th, 2016*
~camethedawnxp 22 hrs ago
"On a side note, I just discovered what the bible and all other holy books are about.

I even translated the ancient religions, myths, those of Chthulhu etc to boot. (Gonna sound a bit paranoid and off topic a bit here but please bear with me).

It's not about angels and devils and it's definitely not about ancient astronauts, aliens and that sort of nonsense.

It's about mother nature demonized.
It's the dehumanization of the female, the feminine, the female principle in nature.
About killing the disobedient woman and the elevation of the male. About the control of the female.
I was quite shocked when I discovered this, because I was quite convinced of the opposite was true.
But it's a call to subject and oppress women. Quite literally.

Basically the myths we have recorded are those that signal a change in attitudes towards the female, the ones give birth, who had a connection in the minds of the early indigenous tribes to mother nature, the great mother, Goddess of the universe and the underworld.

This break involved a seizure of control of society, the stripping of humanity and subjugation of women, and the demonization of all things female to justify it.
Mother Nature went from divine mother goddess to profane whore/demon/temptress and monster.
All the monsters humankind invented, and the imagined threats of dark arts and magic, astrology, dark rites, rituals in antiquity, the accounts of devils, Chthulhu and what not are all the process of this demonization of Mother Nature, her aspects, iconography, rites, rituals, symbols, names what have you.
It seems to be in service to a male driven exploitative hierarchic system of competition over cooperation, where a few at the top enrich themselves at the expense of the many, using wars, dispossession, conflict, that causes poverty, crime, violence and climate destruction.
That's what I know so far.
This had started in antiquity and continues to this day.
In view of this, I think we will never get rid of the problems of sexism, racism, poverty, war, and end environmental destruction until we get rid of this hierarchic system and replace it with a new one."

~Markka Laiho 22hrs ago
"Beautifully said, Camethe. The whole idea that "worldly" means "sinful", "profane" and "evil" is also a manifestation of all you said in a nutshell.
Even though I'm agnostic and suppose I understand Christianity better than I used to when I was a believer and searching for God, I have never truly understood why "world" was so bad. After all, it was created by God, theologically speaking. And Satan is called the prince of this world"."

~Markka Laiho 22 hrs ago
"And then there's ahem, Lilith, who didn't want to be subject to Adam and was later interpreted as a demon rather than as the first wife of Adam."

~camethedawnxp 37 mins ago
"Thanks for the compliment. This is gonna be long post, I'm sorry, please bear with me:

I discovered this after more than 20 years of reading and researching.
It was not easy because the information was destroyed by the same male supremacysts intent on elevating themselves by denigrating the female.
Every so called male underworld deity was created to elevate the male as well.
Before it was just mother nature the oldest best and wisest and most powerful goddess force, the female,she had all the various powers and abilities, powers of life and death, speed, elements and seasons, spells, hexes, magics, miracles, tokens as well as knowledge, wisdom, the arts, building, wealth, all the great gifts and talents to give to whomever she chose all from the underworld, the womb of the universe, as well as above world, the sky, but then she was demonized (men made her into a monster like Medusa, or Kali) and confined to the underworld or "Hell", but she couldn't even be allowed to remain in charge of her own underworld realm, so men created male underworld gods like "Yama", "Satan", "Enki", "Hades", "Hermes", "Loki", "Chthuluh", "Set", "Anubis", "Osiris", and all the others to be in charge while the female was put aside.
And in the upper world, male gods like Zeus, Jupiter, Odin etc were set up, with the female reduced to passive obedient roles, the only women allowed into the sky "Heaven" were those who obeyed the male gods, who were subordinate.
Just read how Zeus behaves towards Hera the once mighty mother nature in the Iliad, a war novel celebrating all that is the stereotypical maleness.
He talks down to her and threatens her, she is reduced to a sexual function only, no different from the other female, Aphrodite, that's her only act and worth in the book and students are given this to read in schools.
Hera even is depicted taking part in an insulting, degrading beauty contest along with Athena of all goddesses who's supposed to be above that as a warrior symbol of justice, and victory, with Aphrodite along just to add to the degradation.
Hera, Athena and Aphrodite are paraded before the male god Paris who awards Aphrodite with the title when she offers as a bribe a fourth female(goddess) called Helen as his possession.
In these new myths, if any woman speaks out, that woman is attacked by another woman, namely Hera, or Athena, or Aphrodite, like Black overseers who attacked the uppity field slaves in the south.
Medusa was said to be a goddess of beauty who got uppity and was punished by Athena who turned her into a hideous snake-haired monster who turns men into stone.
To make matters worse, after Athena shows the male god, Perseus, how to kill Medusa, who proceeds to cut off Medusa's head which he then places on Athena's shield: it's called the Aegis.
(Aegis has the same or similar sound as Aegypt, Aesop and Aethiopoea. Aegypt is connected to blackness or black skin btw, like Aesop is. And darkness,evil, night, shadow, blakcness has been linked with the underworld and death for ages after the demonization of mother nature and the underworld goddess)
And it doesn't end there: the story of Hera's condemning of Andromeda as punishment for her mother Hestia's "rebellion" against male supremacyst order is even more horrific.

The demented Perseus who mutilated Medusa is sent by Athena to rescue the damseled obedient Andromeda by using the decapitated head of the goddess Medusa to kill the Kracken, yet another demonized image of Mother nature of the underworld.
It's all in the war waged by males against the females in service of male supremacy.
Again, sorry for the long post, but obviously this is a big topic.."

~camethedawnxp 15 mins ago
"As for Adam,Eve, and the garden of Eden, all of that is Mother nature myth with symbols of Mother nature and the underworld goddess.

These include but are not limited to, the trees of life, trees of other kinds like good & evil, death, four springs, like the four seasons, fruit of every kind, all of it.
The snake has been the most potent and enduring of the most earliest symbols of mother nature and the underworld goddess for ages. It is her chief symbol. A symbol of her power...

The story is the demonization of the female in nature and the elevation of the male.
It tells that male gods must now be in charge, When a male god claims that this snake must crawl on it's belly and be degraded, that men must crush it's head right before the male god tells the males they must rule over the female and that women must be submissive, passive, controlled by males, the male supremacyst god is doing just that: He is declaring the destruction of the divine female the denigration of the female and the elevation of the male.

No more female goddess, and that nature and mother nature with her symbols, rites, scripture etc are all things negative and bad and unclean and impure and evil and that human males must rule over females...
Or they will end civilization and suffer gods wrath. It is the makings of a sick war-like society. In the same book this same god incites all the male patriarchs to genocidal wars wiping out whole populations who worshiped the old indigenous divinities, the female mother nature goddess."



From his Google + Page. He legit tries to say that the Greek Myths were made up entirely to oppress women. My favourite part is this



> Just read how Zeus behaves towards Hera the once mighty mother nature in the Iliad, a war novel celebrating all that is the stereotypical maleness.
> 
> He talks down to her and threatens her, she is reduced to a sexual function only, no different from the other female, Aphrodite, that's her only act and worth in the book and students are given this to read in schools.
> 
> ...



This guy claims to have done twenty years of research yet somehow fucked up and failed to notice that both Paris and Helen are NOT Gods and are in fact completely and utterly mortal. Great find Dollar, this guy is as close to low functioning as I have ever seen.


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 10, 2016)

1) Obsesses over a specific brand
2) Spergs about feminism
3) Has a creepy fetish
4) Thinks he had "friends" on YouTube
5) Thinks the farms are evil

Yup all the boxes are checked alright, he's definitely a cow.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's camethedawn white knighting for Kristi Winters last year, another radfem clown with a thread here already. I also updated the OP to make it clearer where this guy has been discussed extensively before and a few months before giving him this thread. I waited for the right time to do so and now it's paying off.

http://archive.md/3jRyf


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2016)

Portajohn said:


> CameTheDawn wrote a 7500+ word rambling screed defending Sarah Nyberg last September, then deleted it several days later. He also seems to have deleted all his tweets to the "VIOLATION" account he whines about in that twitlonger piece, but VIOLATION's side of the conversation is still available.
> 
> Apparently CameTheDawn was so butthurt about the exchange that he felt the need to cry about it two weeks later.



He reposted his 7500+ word screed on tumblr using her sock

http://archive.md/DflVY


----------



## Portajohn (Mar 10, 2016)

Werner Heisenberg said:


> She reposted her 7500+ word screed on tumblr using her sock
> 
> http://archive.md/DflVY



Confirmed by this tweet. That's definitely his tumblr.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2016)

Portajohn said:


> CameTheDawn wrote a 7500+ word rambling screed.... but VIOLATION's side of the conversation is still available.



Buried in that screed camethedawn was a link where he was nice enough to archive (at least part) of their exchange featuring now deleted Tweets

https://archive.md/d2KJS


----------



## Mostly Useless (Mar 10, 2016)

Werner Heisenberg said:


> Spoiler: The Midnight Sun



Why does this give me the feeling that he's the kind of guy who just comments on every single video he watches with stuff that's meant to build some sort of relationship with the Youtuber? 



WhatNemesisMeans said:


> 4) Thinks he had "friends" on YouTube


Couldn't be more spot on.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm going to throw an idea out there for the "researchers"
If you look at his posting times you'll see he usually posts between the hours of 11:00am-8:30pm EST
He complains about being forced to use crappy computers like HP or Dell.
There are scattered references to libraries in his posts.
He lives in Westchester County, N.Y.
Weekday Library Hours 10am-9pm

I have a sneaking suspicion he posts from a library computer.
He may even be unemployed and be on disability, and has dedicated himself to fighting on behalf of the "oppressed" to give his life meaning.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

Camethedawn hates anime. Guess why?


----------



## Mostly Useless (Mar 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Camethedawn hates anime. Guess why?


If you spend your whole life running from the anime avatar, watch that you don't become the anime avatar in the process.

Also breaking news; every user with an anime avatar is involved in harassment. Every single one of them.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 10, 2016)

Guess I've been harassing myself all these years


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 10, 2016)

Lorento said:


> This guy claims to have done twenty years of research yet somehow fucked up and failed to notice that both Paris and Helen are NOT Gods and are in fact completely and utterly mortal. Great find Dollar, this guy is as close to low functioning as I have ever seen.



Not to mention that Loki wasn't the god of the underworld; it was his daughter, Hel.  Additionally, Satan isn't even a god, much less an underworld god; that's a later accretion.

If he ever translated a Bible, I'll eat my hat.  Those things require _teams_ of translators and fluency in Hebrew, _koine_ Greek, and Aramaic--and he would know a lot more about it than he demonstrates here.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

Cows this idiot like to talk to.

Still in contact with Laughing Witch I see.






He also likes to retweet TERFs like Mancheeze quite often.


----------



## Mostly Useless (Mar 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Cows this idiot like to talk to.
> 
> Still in contact with Laughing Witch I see.
> 
> ...



"check the crowd rplyn on tht twt"
Is that supposed to mean replying on that tweet? I hate twitter. 

Also:


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

Well he's a stupid person too, so what does that make him?






Robot fetish tweet.


----------



## Mostly Useless (Mar 10, 2016)

"Damn normies ruinin' muh socjus!"










"I can't use paint, but I'm gonna critique interface changes for usability and accessibility."

Also, for a guy with 1.6k followers, he doesn't seem to get a whole lot of response from them on his posts, like, at all. 
One or two likes, maybe a retweet. Not a great retention rate.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 10, 2016)

Mostly Useless said:


> "check the crowd rplyn on tht twt"
> Is that supposed to mean replying on that tweet? I hate twitter.
> 
> Also:



Former artist has difficulty using MS Paint








Mostly Useless said:


> ... Also, for a guy with 1.6k followers, he doesn't seem to get a whole lot of response from them on his posts, like, at all.
> One or two likes, maybe a retweet. Not a great retention rate.



I'm sure, lots of those followers came from sub4sub.

He has gone home for the day right on schedule, he'll be back around 11 AM EST tomorrow.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 10, 2016)

Not bad for an idiot on the whole being right thing.


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 11, 2016)

Accessory to "Tag Team abuse"


Spoiler: Sharing with Thunderf00t is apparently abuse.













Spoiler: Don't block, just tell them they follow the wrong people and they should unfollow


----------



## Kusottare (Mar 11, 2016)

>tfw no qt3.14 robot gf despite noble efforts defending the female gender


----------



## HickoryDickory (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, this guy is an odd duck. Why is a man this age trying to weasel into a passing fad for 20-somethings? I guess stunted, but still... @Thundersteam, will you be his friend? He seems to need one to help him through his conflicted feelings over women and the beautiful nude flesh of said women. You've arguably had sex once... Help him.


Spoiler: Uncensored fap material for Jasper.


----------



## Football Meatlong (Mar 11, 2016)

Mostly Useless said:


> If you spend your whole life running from the anime avatar, watch that you don't become the anime avatar in the process.
> 
> Also breaking news; every user with an anime avatar is involved in harassment. Every single one of them.



In the spirit of this fascinating man getting a thread, I just kind of googled "Anime Meatball Sub" in the hopes of getting an anime avatar, and now I'm thinking I've made a huge mistake.

On topic though, his Twitter pic, is that a Na'vi? How risqué, Jasper. Or is it just some weird blue chick that isn't even him.


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Mar 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Robot fetish tweet.


Of course he supports chassis-shaming, posting pictures of unrealistic robots weighing under 500 lbs.


Spoiler: THIS IS WHAT THE AVERAGE ROBOT LOOKS LIKE!!!


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Type robot and camethedawn in Google and you'll find shit like this. It's his little fembot fetish.
> 
> http://archive.md/QuOY8
> 
> It's a ton of posts but this is just the first one from it.



He's got some shit taste. Does he know about Hajime Sorayama? That guy's art is incredible. He effectively perfected the sexy robot chick concept.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Mar 11, 2016)

Mostly Useless said:


> Also, for a guy with 1.6k followers, he doesn't seem to get a whole lot of response from them on his posts, like, at all.
> One or two likes, maybe a retweet. Not a great retention rate.







Most of his followers appear to be real.  I suspect the absence of response is largely due to his tedious repetitive whining and virtue signalling.  Most of his tweets resolve into:
-MS-Windows is awful
-Kiwi Farms, /baphomet/, "Dollarhuviya", Thunderf00t, Sargon of Akkad are evil
-Men are awful, women are superior numinous beings that have cinnamon bun scented farts/gender-related pseudoscience
-Pictures relating to his sexual fetish

How much of this constant rotation of few topics can _anyone_ take?  Seriously, you could write a twitter bot that emulates his behavior.  His followers have learned to mainly ignore him.


----------



## RepQuest (Mar 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Not bad for an idiot on the whole being right thing.


What is it with exceptional individuals calling anything on the Internet that they mildly dislike or makes them slightly uncomfortable "cyberterrorism"?


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Mar 11, 2016)

Werner Heisenberg said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion he posts from a library computer.



I had the same inkling, what with him constantly complaining about PCs but not being able to remedy the situation, and mentioning how "they" were coming to kick him out soon.

And @AnOminous was asking how far the sickness went down?
This far mate, and I could only deal with it for so long before having to bail.









And for someone who gets all coy about censoring art, he doesnt seem to have 
a problem with nudie lesbo robot secs






My only problem with having this weirdo as a cow is that for a few weeks now he has been desperate for KF sempai to notice him.
His language change shows he's been lurking here recently, and to get his own thread makes him one of the social justice warrior on youtube elite cool kids like Kevin Logan, Dick Coughlan (sp?) or original flavour Dirk Bream.*

*yes, that is an example of British sarcasm.



Football Meatlong said:


> On topic though, his Twitter pic, is that a Na'vi? How risqué, Jasper. Or is it just some weird blue chick that isn't even him.



Anyone with an Avatar avatar is not to be trusted and you should not fuck them.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 11, 2016)

Jasper you do not understand.

We are legion.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 11, 2016)

RepQuest said:


> What is it with exceptional individuals calling anything on the Internet that they mildly dislike or makes them slightly uncomfortable "cyberterrorism"?


It's because they hate any degrading comments and want only asspats. To tell the truth is too much for these guys, who have no concept of such a word.



Chemical snorfare said:


> I had the same inkling, what with him constantly complaining about PCs but not being able to remedy the situation, and mentioning how "they" were coming to kick him out soon.


This wouldn't surprise me. Here's hoping they do kick him out. I doubt anyone wants to see a good computer being used for idiocy.


----------



## RepQuest (Mar 11, 2016)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> It's because they hate any degrading comments and want only asspats. To tell the truth is too much for these guys, who have no concept of such a word.


I'd understand "harassment" or even "bullying," but "cyberterrorism"? That's some serious hyperbole.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 11, 2016)

RepQuest said:


> I'd understand "harassment" or even "bullying," but "cyberterrorism"? That's some serious hyperbole.


Yeah, I'm still wondering why they need to actually compare it to legitimate terrorist acts. I guess it's because they think getting told off by people = 9/11 or something.


----------



## RepQuest (Mar 11, 2016)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Yeah, I'm still wondering why they need to actually compare it to legitimate terrorist acts. I guess it's because they think getting told off by people = 9/11 or something.


They're self-centered and solipsistic because of their autism. They think that the world revolves around them.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 11, 2016)

Jasper just started his shift at the library 11:26 AM EST


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Mar 11, 2016)

Werner Heisenberg said:


> Jasper just started his shift at the library 11:26 AM EST


We don't want to hear about you jacking off to How It's Made, Jasper.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh look, he has something against Bernie Sanders too, just like red3blog. Horrible Star Wars puns too.

This is everyday that he comes out with new content guys.


----------



## Without A Gout (Mar 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Oh look, he has something against Bernie Sanders too, just like red3blog. Horrible Star Wars puns too.
> 
> This is everyday that he comes out with new content guys.



In this case, the "Bern" he's talking about is probably prostate cancer. He should get that checked.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Oh look, he has something against Bernie Sanders too, just like red3blog. Horrible Star Wars puns too.
> 
> This is everyday that he comes out with new content guys.


Man, I think I got "berned" from those tweets.


----------



## DementedCupcake (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok, this was just funny as hell.
http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1so98tt




I never knew that Cthulhu was an ancient religion, or that they have "discovered" what all the holy books are about.

Word of warning before reading that, you might want psych meds.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 11, 2016)

DementedCupcake said:


> Ok, this was just funny as hell.
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1so98tt
> 
> 
> ...


That made my brain hurt.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 11, 2016)

Haven't read this yet...

*camethedawn · @camethedawnxp*
15th Aug 2015 from TwitLonger
*A letter on the Amnesty International decision to decriminalize prostitution.*

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sn8viu

http://archive.md/cxQHe


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Mar 11, 2016)

DementedCupcake said:


> Ok, this was just funny as hell.
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1so98tt
> 
> 
> ...





 

http://archive.md/WnLNp


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 11, 2016)

Full page screencap of some old 2015 content from this loon.


Spoiler











He was also mentioned a ton in this conversation.

http://archive.md/8jFIg

There's a Laci Green mention somewhere in here too.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 11, 2016)

Werner Heisenberg said:


> Jasper just started his shift at the library 11:26 AM EST



It's called menopause.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 11, 2016)

Guys please promise to kill me if I'm still sperging here at 50.


----------



## StallChaser (Mar 15, 2016)

It always cracks me up when things like this happen:



Spoiler: Muh Censorship!















So in one, it's not censorship because he's not the government.  But then ZOMG GOOGLE CENSORED MEEE!!

Last time I checked, google wasn't the government.


Spoiler: What actually happened


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 15, 2016)

More tweets to Lyndsay Kirkham:






Thunderf00t sperging:






Hate speech laws:


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 15, 2016)

Hmm, outlawing speech that the people in power deem immoral.

I've never heard of that going badly before.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2016)

StallChaser said:


> It always cracks me up when things like this happen:



This is more pathetic than when insane fascist John Ashcroft had them cover up "indecent" statues.

Please tell me this is a ruse cruise and nobody exists who is this fucking insane.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Mar 15, 2016)

DementedCupcake said:


> Ok, this was just funny as hell.
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1so98tt
> 
> 
> ...


Just...what?
Does he actually believe that Cthulhu is an actual ancient deity? Like, seriously? Please tell me this is a joke.
It's like that one crazy anti-D&D lady back in the 80s who cited the Necromericon as a real text on the occult.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 16, 2016)

Because no one would ever misuse such laws to stifle legitimate criticism.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh God shut up.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Mar 16, 2016)

So...Cthulhu caused my soggy knee? What?


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 16, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> So...Cthulhu caused my soggy knee? What?


Yes but it was incidental.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 16, 2016)

So who wants to bet that Jasper is a tranny?


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 17, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> So who wants to bet that Jasper is a tranny?


He has made "fun" of people who mistake him for a wonen because of his avatar. If he is he doesn't know it yet. I'd say mommy or daddy issues.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 17, 2016)

Ausyarr said:


> He has made "fun" of people who mistake him for a wonen because of his avatar. If he is he doesn't know it yet. I'd say mommy or daddy issues.



The only family he has ever mentioned is mom who apparently watches too much Xena for his tastes, leading me to suspect he lives with mommy.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 17, 2016)

Latest tweets. Lots of Biblical references.



Spoiler


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 17, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Latest tweets. Lots of Biblical references.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



From Weather.com
(for Westchester County, N.Y. yesterday)
*Reported Conditions*
Yesterday
High 65 °
Low 43 °
Precipitation 0.05in *<- This is what camethedawnxp refers to as "like a biblical flood"  ? ? ?*


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> Because no one would ever misuse such laws to stifle legitimate criticism.



That's the whole point of passing them.  They think they'll be the ones misusing them.

They are so fucking dumb they don't realize they will be those laws' first victims themselves.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 17, 2016)

Tweets from the last few hours. Included are some Steve Shives retweets.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Mar 19, 2016)

Camethedawn is Ophelia Benson?

http://archive.md/CqMlY


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 19, 2016)

Chemical snorfare said:


> Camethedawn is Ophelia Benson?
> 
> http://archive.md/CqMlY


If he was Ophelia Benson he would actually be a women and that would make him very happy not being a "deformed female" rather then the sad sack he is.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm guessing "Jasper" found his way to Kiwifarms which explains his silence on Twitter for the last 3 days.
He hasn't gone anywhere, he's still online as this post yesterday from his tumblr confirms.






He's also posting on Quitter
https://quitter.is/camethedawnxp


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 21, 2016)

He's really got a hateboner for decriminalizing prostitution, and all can cite are countries where it was legalized with the intent of keeping it in the shadows. Also, I'm pretty sure that since I posses an Y chromosome, I understand myself better than those who do not.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 21, 2016)

Still going on about prostitution.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 21, 2016)

So he's a guy, telling women what they can and can't do with their own bodies... am I missing something? Isn't that a touch sexist?


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 22, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> So he's a guy, telling women what they can and can't do with their own bodies... am I missing something? Isn't that a touch sexist?


Hes not an expert of being male either.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 22, 2016)

A confused male feminist that doesn't understand himself.





https://quitter.is/notice/1135440


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 22, 2016)

Given how much he seems to loathe his own dick, is he a closeted MtF? Also, I wonder how'd he react to surveys of sex workers in countries where prostitution is legal and well-regulated where prostitutes say they like their jobs and it's not stressful.


----------



## CatFace (Mar 22, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> Given how much he seems to loathe his own dick, is he a closeted MtF? Also, I wonder how'd he react to surveys of sex workers in countries where prostitution is legal and well-regulated where prostitutes say they like their jobs and it's not stressful.


While I am not convinced he is a tranny I find the self hatred of certain sexuality fascinating. He feels the need to censor pictures of flesh and blood women while seemingly being fine with robotic woman stand ins. Complete objectification.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Mar 22, 2016)

CatFace said:


> While I am not convinced he is a tranny I find the self hatred of certain sexuality fascinating. He feels the need to censor pictures of flesh and blood women while seemingly being fine with robotic woman stand ins. Complete objectification.



it could be that he has a dirty sexually-related secret in his past (or even a conviction of some kind), that he's now deeply ashamed of and is overcompensating for by going too far the other way


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 27, 2016)

He's also a big fan of the block button, just like all of his rat king buddies.






From this video:


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Mar 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> He's also a big fan of the block button, just like all of his rat king buddies.



He's also one of those morons who takes the time to point out that they've blocked you.

It's literally the internet equivalent of "nah nah nah, I cant hear you"


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 28, 2016)

Chemical snorfare said:


> He's also one of those morons who takes the time to point out that they've blocked you.
> 
> It's literally the internet equivalent of "nah nah nah, I cant hear you"


Red3blog, Sam Schinke and this asshole all act exactly the same. It's crazy that there are more of these guys out there. Smh.

If you haven't read the red3blog thread, I highly recommend it. He's basically the same as this guy in terms of how much he whines everyday has tweeted some of the same people too.

Batman vs. Superman tweets.


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 28, 2016)

So I went looking for mentions of sock accounts and found many, all of them he feels the need to tell them they are socks and he is Muting them. Often Capslock is used.






If you have less then 700 Followers your a sock.






If you follow thunderf00t your a sock if you have less then 800, 100 onto top for some reason.






Christmas really is the saddest time of year.








Spoiler: Hatred of anything male continues













Spoiler: Actually thinks MENINIST is real











Batman v Super man made money because White men apparently.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Mar 28, 2016)

So we are pretty sure that he's either posting from a work place or public library, but its interesting he doesn't also use a phone.

Is there a reason for this maybe? That somehow he is banned from internet activity by a judge and a term of his parole is the police get to check his phone.

Maybe its just me being overly suspicious but he lives in a western country and it is the current year.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 28, 2016)

A conviction for a sex crime would explain his anti-male stance. Maybe he's compensating for the guilt, or, more likely, he's trying to put on the appearance of feeling guilty. This is all speculation. Maybe he's just mentally ill. Maybe he thinks he can get into women's pants by being a misandrist. Who the fuck knows?


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Mar 28, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> This is all speculation




Well here's the thing.

Plenty of twits and yt'ers in his own circle will discount an opinion if it comes from an anon account. Jasper even blocks twits with less than 800 followers claiming that they are socks.

However, he is very very careful to protect his own identity.

So all we can do is speculate as to why.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 28, 2016)

Chemical snorfare said:


> So we are pretty sure that he's either posting from a work place or public library, but its interesting he doesn't also use a phone.
> 
> Is there a reason for this maybe? That somehow he is banned from internet activity by a judge and a term of his parole is the police get to check his phone.
> 
> Maybe its just me being overly suspicious but he lives in a western country and it is the current year.



Well considering he doesn't have internet or cable TV at home, I'm going to speculate that he's too broke for a data plan for a phone.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Mar 28, 2016)

"Jasper" is quite the troll. 
10 camethedawn acccounts


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 28, 2016)

Chemical snorfare said:


> Well here's the thing.
> 
> Plenty of twits and yt'ers in his own circle will discount an opinion if it comes from an anon account. Jasper even blocks twits with less than 800 followers claiming that they are socks.
> 
> ...


My hypothesis is that he's fatter than red3blob or MovieBlob and wants to hide that from everyone so he keeps his identity a secret. He's a sperg no matter how you slice it but I think he's hiding something embarrassing like that.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Mar 28, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> A conviction for a sex crime would explain his anti-male stance. Maybe he's compensating for the guilt, or, more likely, he's trying to put on the appearance of feeling guilty. This is all speculation. Maybe he's just mentally ill. Maybe he thinks he can get into women's pants by being a misandrist. Who the fuck knows?



it might also explain why he can't find a paying job, or get a place of his own, at such an advanced age

also, big lol at 'toxic masculinity'

if it were really that toxic, surely there'd be some physical data about it by now

but oh dear me, if you search the European Chemicals Agency database for 'masculinity', you still get this result

lololololol


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm definitely thinking there's some criminal history in his background. Given that he doesn't seem to have a job, or a regular income, I'm thinking he has a felony conviction. Could be drug related, but what could explain why he hates men so much?


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 29, 2016)

Lol.

I now know how Peace and Harmony feels when he's dealing with Kengle.

I don't even care about Laughing Witch anymore either. That thread's been dead for a while. 

If this person wasn't so much like red3blog in the way they act, I wouldn't really update this thread either but Jesus Christ dude. Why keep bringing up dumb shit from 5 months ago?


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 30, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Lol.
> 
> I now know how Peace and Harmony feels when he's dealing with Kengle.
> 
> ...


@chimpburgers Any idea who this other person camethedawn knows. Is this person paranoia or is there another cow I might now.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 30, 2016)

Ausyarr said:


> @chimpburgers Any idea who this other person camethedawn knows. Is this person paranoia or is there another cow I might now.


You mean other cows in the rat king? 

Ever seen this account around? I've been told it's a major anti-GG one and covered a lot in KotakuinAction.


----------



## Ausyarr (Mar 30, 2016)

It's this guy.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 30, 2016)

Ausyarr said:


> It's this guy.


Izzy's also a guy who's aware of this website. He's made more passive aggressive comments about this place but he hates it too. He blamed this site for something, can't remember what it was and he didn't mention it directly either.

He's favorited tweets by NekoArc, Laurelai's buddy. There's a comment in there where I point this out. Look up Laurelai and the thread here. Crazy shit.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/wesle...do-tranny-rapist-snitch-sjwiki-founder.18739/

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eric-...-white-knight-former-owner-of-cow-furry.18861

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eric-...-owner-of-cow-furry.18861/page-2#post-1348644


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 30, 2016)

When the Nyberg scandal broke, Izzy was one of Nyberg's most ardent defenders, to the point of trying to silence her critics with takedown notices, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Apr 2, 2016)

Radical feminists always want to blame those CIS gendered white males.












http://archive.md/AZr3a
http://archive.md/PhY8w


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 3, 2016)

He also hasn't forgotten about us. Look at the retweet.






You can see who's part of the gang with this one archive I took.

http://archive.md/L7Nb2


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Apr 9, 2016)

Highlights from the _Wall of Text_ spoiler from the video below






Doesn't believe trans women should be in female spaces but champions them when they don the role of feminists?

He claims he's not a feminist? He just plays one on the internet?






History of abuse, disability, therapist, knows how it feels to be blamed for something he never(?) said or did and knows how it feels to be targeted by a hate mob?








Spoiler: Wall of Text



http://i.imgur.com/DBLYIb9.png


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Apr 10, 2016)

New releases at the library...








Spoiler: Still can't figure out how to post on YouTube


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

An anonymous source just sent me this.


----------



## Ausyarr (Apr 17, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> An anonymous source just sent me this.
> 
> View attachment 85726



I found out what happened. TLDR is CTD posted a blog about feminist excluding TERF feminists, The blog which I've read commit multiple TERF sins and apparently 4 other feminists have taken issue with this tweeting of this blog. This is the same feministcurrent that suggested a curfew for males in Germany.



Spoiler











I'm still reading the tweet chain http://archive.md/0OUDd. It won't be long till CTD is called an MRA.


----------



## Werner Heisenberg (Apr 17, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> An anonymous source just sent me this.
> 
> View attachment 85726


_"See I made the mistake of thinking for myself and having a damned opinion on it._ *<---->* _Wasn't even my opinion."
_
Here's a couple of Tweets from one of the conversations he is talking about.

He keeps getting confused and thinks of himself as a woman.













Ausyarr said:


> I found out what happened. TLDR is CTD posted a blog about feminist excluding TERF feminists, The blog which I've read commit multiple TERF sins and apparently 4 other feminists have taken issue with this tweeting of this blog. This is the same feministcurrent that suggested a curfew for males in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"pregnant - t r a n s - men" _


----------



## Ausyarr (Apr 17, 2016)

Werner Heisenberg said:


> _"See I made the mistake of thinking for myself and having a damned opinion on it._ *<---->* _Wasn't even my opinion."
> _
> Here's a couple of Tweets from one of the conversations he is talking about.
> 
> ...



And while he is pretending to be a women on the internet it's a difficult life being confused for a woman when he says he is one.


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 17, 2016)

Ausyarr said:


> And while he is pretending to be a women on the internet it's a difficult life being confused for a woman when he says he is one.


lol. What a faggot.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 18, 2016)

Is he presenting himself as a cis woman to the people he interacts with via Twitter? That's just creepy, not to mention dishonest.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

These two numskulls deserve each other.

Two times the updates bitches.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sam-schinke.18726/page-2


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

I completely missed these replies lmfao.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 20, 2016)

I resent the statement that I am a misogynist asshole! Ask anyone here, and they'll tell you my assholery knows no class, racial, gender or social bounds!


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 21, 2016)

Goddamn I love this guy even though I've been busy with other topics and haven't felt like updating the thread of the person who made the video where he commented on, mainly because I feel like everything's been done and played out in that particular thread for now and right now she's not really doing anything that exciting, unless they do something absolutely crazy or whatever. I don't care if someone else wants to update it or not but just saying. I'll just update these respective threads if I see more stuff like this.

Link to the video:


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 21, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Goddamn I love this guy even though I've been busy with other topics and haven't felt like updating the thread of the person who made the video where he commented on, mainly because I feel like everything's been done and played out in that particular thread for now and right now she's not really doing anything that exciting, unless they do something absolutely crazy or whatever. I don't care if someone else wants to update it or not but just saying. I'll just update these respective threads if I see more stuff like this.
> 
> Link to the video:



lol there is also this comment same vid



 

http://archive.md/2kLdA


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 21, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Goddamn I love this guy even though I've been busy with other topics and haven't felt like updating the thread of the person who made the video where he commented on, mainly because I feel like everything's been done and played out in that particular thread for now and right now she's not really doing anything that exciting, unless they do something absolutely crazy or whatever. I don't care if someone else wants to update it or not but just saying. I'll just update these respective threads if I see more stuff like this.
> 
> Link to the video:



How are these people so oblivious to facts?  thunderg00f is retarded but what actually happened, at least to anyone who didn't give a shit about either person who watched it went down, was after some retarded back and forth about shit nobody cares about, LW and her goon squad started doing shit like harassing tf's boss, trying to get him fired, and Befuddled Anus even made a false police report.

Then tf made a video pointing out LW did this shit.  He didn't even explicitly call for anyone to do illegal shit to LW, like LW had actually flat-out done to tf first.  He probably knew that's what people would do, because Internet autism.

Pretending this was anything other than two people doing the same shit to each other is idiotic.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 23, 2016)

Crosspost:

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/cametheretard-png.87487/


----------



## Chemical snorfare (May 12, 2016)

Found in Jenny's mentions






now I dont expect you yung'uns to get the "dear Muslima" reference, but someone who likes to think of his/her self as a SJW supreme the fact that ze didnt grasp the single most important episode in the Atheism+/slymepit Deep Rifts Tm (or even think to google it) is suspicious.
When Becky Watson said "guys dont do that!" and Richard Dawkins wrote the "Dear Muslima" letter in response makes me think that this old tranny wannabe is a bit of a bandwagon jumping johnny/jenney come lately.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 21, 2016)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 21, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>



Jasper confirmed for Bundy fanboy.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Aug 31, 2016)

necro'd but...


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't know how I missed this, I laughed for 15 min at least

this is pure cow gold

http://archive.md/oxcg1



Spoiler



Had you been called a filthy whore
By men whose hearts are made of stone
Found a S.W.A.T. team at your door
An angry voice on the telephone

Witness your whole life torn apart
By lab rats calling for your head
Then felt the pounding in your heart
At night while lying alone in bed

You will see what it's like
To lose all memory of your life

They paint a target for the pack
Won't allow you to fight back
Made your sanity their common cause
They mobilize to break no laws

I have seen a business fall
The F.B.I. don't care at all
They promise me they treat it fair
But I know they languish unaware

If you've been a column of the times
Or segment on the nightly news
As a victim of a cyber crime
Just for voicing your political views

If you've lost the will to give
Or disdain to feel the touch of sun
When all light has died, but darkness lives
And you feel the lure of a loaded gun

You will see what it's like
To lose control of your whole life

They paint a target for the pack
Won't allow you to fight back
Made your life their common cause
They mobilize but break no laws

I have seen a business fall
The F.B.I. don't care at all
They promise me they treat it fair 
But they languish unaware

Quiet mornings have been sold
Demons - pain - addiction - pure 
Blinding madness have taken hold
Self deletion finds no cure

Then run down dark and endless roads
Of a soul that's frozen in it's pain
Unpack the heavy heartache load
While standing outside in the pouring rain

You will see what it's like
To lose control of your whole life

They paint a target for the pack
Won't allow you to fight back
Made your life their common cause
They mobilize but break no laws

I have seen a business fall
The F.B.I. don't care at all
They may pretend they treat it fair
But I can see they languish unaware

They paint a target for the pack
Won't allow you to fight back
Made your life their common cause
They mobilize but break no laws

The news reports that truth is hard
Like S.W.A.T. teams standing in the yard

Walk on endless broken glass
On constant guard, on your toes
Jump at every shadow pass
In every stranger's face a foe

Then, desperate, try to hide out at home
Terrified that it will never last
Wonder when the next will come
Feel your life draining fast

Don't come near, don't tear it down
Behind each smile there is a frown
Don't judge me don't walk the mile
Walk on glass like burning tile


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh god, this guy, who preys on women by pretending to be one of them! And yet, we're the predators.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 10, 2017)

lol cucked by youtube log-in failure.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Apr 11, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 203753
> 
> lol cucked by youtube log-in failure.



Library changed its internet provider.


----------



## Ausyarr (Apr 13, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 203753
> 
> lol cucked by youtube log-in failure.



Google has been targeting this guy since at least 2013.



Spoiler


----------

